
Zeit SWR - remote data fetching library for React Hooks - sandGorgon
Https://swr.now.sh
======
styfle
Strange, this should have been a duplicate of the previous post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21381172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21381172)

